# Skid steer plow or box pusher



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I have a NH 185B to keep on site it has 2 med size lots and a good amount or road to be plowed am i better off with a 10 pusher box or a 10 foot snow plow on the skid steer. I dont need to pile the snow just get ot off the black top I get paid extra to pile it after the storm by mgmt approvale. Has any one used the plow or box pusher before I have not and need to make a decision quickly and is 10 feet to big should i go 9 feet I think 8 is too small Any help or comments would be great . Thanks


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i have a 185b and use a 9 and 10 foot pusher and actually use the 9 footers on my smallest machine with little problems. good size lot can't beat a pusher


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

ITS A MED SIZE LOT but a lot of road ways connecting buildings


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I have a plow (10' w/wings on) & access to a 10' pusher on my skid. I personally prefer the plow as I do quite a bit of windrowing & most of the lots I do can take snow on 2-3 sides. In a few spots, the box would definately be faster. In loading docks, backdragging, drives/roadways, a plow cant be beat IMO.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

thanks this lot has room on 3 sides so i guess a plow is the way to go and thats what i was thinking

Now what type???


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

if you have room for snow on 3 sides.. a pusher would go down one side turnaround on it's axis and push back the opposite direction..it won't go any faster and easier than that...if you want all out efficiency a pusher is the way to go....if you also have backdrag issues and no where to put a box of snow going down your roads( ie: you have to windrow snow to street edges) a plow might be better
you might check Ebay for new skid steer plows..they had some great prices on BOSS 9 and 10 footers also maybe ESI (sponsor here)


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

yes i need to windrow some road ways the lots are not huge probally 2 hours with the machine and then another 2 hours of streets i will look up boss i want a trip edge like fischer has on their plows for when something gets hit


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

kage innovations makes a blade and pusher all in one unit.

kageinnovation.com

I might buy one next week


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

kcress31;848134 said:


> kage innovations makes a blade and pusher all in one unit.
> 
> kageinnovation.com
> 
> I might buy one next week


What do they cost and who sells them in Canada?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

i just looked at boss they only go to 9 i think I am better with a 10 that way when i go up and down the road way i will only ned 1 pass up and 1 down it is a one way road so i figure it was 9 feet wide


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

My BOSS skid steer plows are all trip edges..work great. i also have the KAGES as mentioned above..they are awesome!!!!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

that look great i will be getting a quote on one tomorrow for sure it is the best of both worlds thanks for all the help i have made my mind up


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Grassman09;848144 said:


> What do they cost and who sells them in Canada?


my qoute for the kage (not boss plow) is 2100.00 in US i actually don't think they have distributors. i have always just gone through kage innovations


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

ponyboy;848147 said:


> i just looked at boss they only go to 9 i think I am better with a 10 that way when i go up and down the road way i will only ned 1 pass up and 1 down it is a one way road so i figure it was 9 feet wide


i don't know this for sure but remember seeing boss 10 foot skid steer plows on Ebay (brand new) although there aren't any listed tonite. i also thought my rep said a 10 foot moldboard could be swaped for the nine if i wanted to..just unbolt and re-bolt .


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

they said they do have them in the USA on their web I want a quote and their is a local Boss dealer i will call tomorrow either way by the end of the week I need to have placed my order Kage is first choice then Boss. 

Was that 2100 for the whole set up plow and box or just the box because that seems low i was guessing around $4,000 for a 10 foot one


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

2100.00 is for my 9ft Kages..can't remember how much an extra a foot more is but i don't think it was much. i got my Boss skid plows local for about 3100.00...so 5200.00 total

where did you see the 10 footer in US ..?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

that makes more sense now you can use any plow with it i will still look at their whole package though plow and kage thank you for your help i am better with trucks then machines but im sick of buying trucks that sit all year except for the snow


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

ponyboy;848255 said:


> that makes more sense now you can use any plow with it i will still look at their whole package though plow and kage thank you for your help i am better with trucks then machines but im sick of buying trucks that sit all year except for the snow


unless the options have changed you can only use a few different plows with the Kage..Boss, Falls/snow wolf, and Kages own plow .....if your still here can you give me the link to the US Boss 10 foot notation?


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Grassman09;848144 said:


> What do they cost and who sells them in Canada?


I didn't find a Canadian distributor yet. I got a quote direct from the manufacturer and one retailer in Minnesota.a 10 ft complete sysyem was $5650 US and about $375 to ship to Thunder Bay.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

i spoke with kage today their plows was $1500 more than the boss plow, they say the boss plow will break and that theirs is worth the extra money. I am getting the box from kage with the special bracket needed for the boss plow and shipping I am able to save $1200 should I go with the boss or not be cheap and get the whole kage set up and they are 14 days out and i will have the boss in 4 days and the box from NE in the same time .


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i can only give my experience with my boss plows. unless you are completely wreckless i can see breaking a plow. i would think if you hit something hard, the trip edge will trip..if you hit the side of the Kage it will probably bend before the plow would break. 1200.00 is a pretty good savings. when i last spoke to the salesman , Sid, he did say he thought the fact that their plow used compression springs for the trip edge was better..i don't know but i know that mine work fine. just a FYI if you do get the boss you may have to lengthen the 2 hydraulic hoses. Boss couldn't anticipate the you would lift the plow up and uncurl the bucket with their plow so the hoses might be stretched to their limit when removing and attaching the Kage. it is a simple unscrew the existing hose and re-install a longer one...nothing tricky about it. i replaced mine because i have others operating my skids and thought they might over stretch the hoses . If you possibly remember can you link me to the literature that says 10foot skid plow in US?
thanks,
steve


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

PS did you get urethane side panels or rubber?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

i only ordered a 9 foot boss so far with shipping it came to $2620. Sid told me 9 is better which is better for me because boss does not make a 10 skid plow they said there a difference between the 9 and 10 all the bolts and extra supports so they dont make it for the skid steer.
How much longer did you go on the hoses I will do that before I even assembel the plow.
Which do you suggest I am ordering the box next week when I get some more money in they dont take credit cards in 2009 a company that doesnt take credit cards


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

my sides are rubber ..i haven't used urethane yet so i can't say which is better. i guess i like the fact that the rubber on the bottoms is sort of flexible . i will get urethane on my next one just to compare,
steve


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

yeah 1 of my workers will be running it i hope it works out for me thank you for all your help


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

ponyboy;848848 said:


> i only ordered a 9 foot boss so far with shipping it came to $2620. Sid told me 9 is better which is better for me because boss does not make a 10 skid plow they said there a difference between the 9 and 10 all the bolts and extra supports so they dont make it for the skid steer.
> How much longer did you go on the hoses I will do that before I even assembel the plow.
> Which do you suggest I am ordering the box next week when I get some more money in they dont take credit cards in 2009 a company that doesnt take credit cards


i'll measure my hoses tomorrow ...keep the originals as spares if you don't want to invest in a second set


----------



## Nestech (Oct 6, 2006)

Have you checked out the Horst Snow-wing. The best of both worlds and made in Canada!. Price available on request.


----------

